# Bentley Continental GT!!!!!!!



## PalBay (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey guys spotted this beautiful Continental GT at the BMW Performance Center.6 Liter-12 cylinder-TwinTurbo-552hp,All Wheel Drive, 198 MPH Top Speed, 175 large Base....WOW!:bow:First Continental GT I've seen in the metal. Hope the owner was at the PC learning to hang on at 198 MPH!!!:yikes: Thanks! PalBay


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

PalBay said:


> Hey guys spotted this beautiful Continental GT at the BMW Performance Center.6 Liter-12 cylinder-TwinTurbo-552hp,All Wheel Drive, 198 MPH Top Speed, 175 large Base....WOW!:bow:First Continental GT I've seen in the metal. Hope the owner was at the PC learning to hang on at 198 MPH!!!:yikes: Thanks! PalBay


A guy in my office complex has a white convertible with a tan top.

I drool daily. It's truly stunning.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd buy it for my wife if I had one.

The way I see it, the husband drives the Phantom Coupe and the lady drives the Continental GT Convertible.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Down here, I am shocked if I go a day without seeing a Continental GT. They are everywhere.


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

I doesn't do much for me. I can think of alot of other cars I'd rather have for 200K. Nice car, don't get me wrong but for less money, I'd rather have one of these....


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

PalBay said:


> Hey guys spotted this beautiful Continental GT at the BMW Performance Center.6 Liter-12 cylinder-TwinTurbo-552hp,All Wheel Drive, 198 MPH Top Speed, 175 large Base....WOW!:bow:First Continental GT I've seen in the metal. Hope the owner was at the PC learning to hang on at 198 MPH!!!:yikes: Thanks! PalBay


The first one you've seen? Is the economy that slow in Greenville:dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

jagu said:


> The first one you've seen? Is the economy that slow in Greenville:dunno:


+1

I saw one the week they came out in Tampa.:dunno:


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

You see one at almost every restaurant just a notch above the cheesecake factory in Atlanta which is just 2 hours from Greenville.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

'Cane said:


> Down here, I am shocked if I go a day without seeing a Continental GT. They are everywhere.


Those things are sweet:thumbup:, I see any where from 2-4 per day here in Dubai.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

you can get a 2004-2005 used GT C in the low 100s....... hello heloc (just kidding) they just dont look "bentley" like the Arange T does


----------



## x5mr (Sep 8, 2006)

'Cane said:


> Down here, I am shocked if I go a day without seeing a Continental GT. They are everywhere.


Agreed, I see at least one a day down here in South Florida. My wife and I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant a few months ago and there were seven... SEVEN!!!... Continental GT's parked out front. When we left the restaurant there was an F430 and an Aston Martin added to the mix.


----------



## RBP (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't stand Bentley's.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

See 'em all the time here.


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Just went to CPK (California Pizza Kitchen) for dinner and two were parked in the lot. Took another close look at them on the way in......and they still don't do much for me. Wait, no they do, they say..."trophy wife".


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

RBP said:


> I can't stand Bentley's.


Yeah, me either. Of course if I could afford one my opinion might change.

for that matter, I hate Lambos, Ferraris, etc.


----------



## GBimmer (Mar 26, 2008)

200k will get you two Lotus's and a M3. 

No thanks on the Bentley.


----------



## Sam Cogley (Jun 8, 2008)

I parked next to a black convertible at a nightclub here a few days ago. I was somewhat surprised to see a Bentley with Arkansas plates, much less one parked with the top down outside a strip-mall nightclub in SW Missouri.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Sam Cogley said:


> I parked next to a black convertible at a nightclub here a few days ago. I was somewhat surprised to see a Bentley with Arkansas plates, much less one parked with the top down outside a strip-mall nightclub in SW Missouri.


walmart is in arkanas = exec car? but they arent flashy I thought?

there is money in every state


----------



## TXE39 (Oct 2, 2003)

Money is in every state is the truth.

I have some relatives in Arkansas (between Little Rock and Memphis). It's all rice farming. On the road one of my cousins lives off of there is a Bentley (or something equivalent) parked in front of every "Farmhouse" (if that's what you want to call them - more like "Farm-Mansion")

...no doubt getting subsidized by the Gub'ment.


----------



## Sam Cogley (Jun 8, 2008)

DJ_INHALE said:


> walmart is in arkanas = exec car? but they arent flashy I thought?
> 
> there is money in every state


Bentonville is only about 80 miles from Springfield, so it's a possibility. However, there wasn't anyone in the place who looked like a Wal-Mart exec - nor was there anyone who really looked like they had the cash for a car with a sticker that's double that of a lot of houses in the area. It wasn't very busy, so odds are I would have seen anyone who stood out like that.


----------

